# Making Gains Without Pain



## Leslie (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey all,

Due to the completion of my competition training, I am starting a new journal for my new goal: TO GAIN MUSCLE!!!!

I was told I need to gain more mass, especially in the upper body (back/shoulders are weak points). And this I shall do

I am following a 2wk diet plan to ease my cals back up and prevent much fat gain from my comp diet (thx team ) and will then roll into the Female Bulking Diet posted on this forum. I  have NEVER done a bulk before, so I am a little excited and fearful. I hope I do not gain too much fat, but I am prepared to gain some. I realize soemtimes you need to take one step back to get two steps fwd.

I will probably do one cheat meal every two weeks in place of my "carb up". This cheat meal will NOT contain sugar, as I have just recently learned , once I jump on the sugar bamdwagon it is HARD for me to jump off. 

I have only laoid out the groundwork and will porbably chg my mind alot, but I am hoping to continue to get the positve reinforceemtn and contructive critism that I need. All your comments, thoughts and suggestions are WELCOMED~esp you DP and W8. And of course a lil babble is always good

Here's to muscle!!!
Cheers,
leslie


----------



## Leslie (Oct 30, 2002)

Oh ya, and I WILL be competing again(what can I say, I am HOOKED!)......when I am BIGGER  (hopefully by Spring )


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2002)

We'll all be here to cheer you on


----------



## lina (Oct 30, 2002)

As always Les, you are a great inspiration and enjoy following you reach your dreams!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 30, 2002)

Not really.....we'll both be here....ready to kick your ass when you need it!


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

Lookin forward to this


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Making Gains Without Pain*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not really.....we'll both be here....ready to kick your ass when you need it!



W/O Pain......no fucking way!  

Yes.....we will be here, in your "FF"   

DP


----------



## Leslie (Oct 30, 2002)

"FF"   LMAO 

Speaking of which.............I weighed myself tonight at the gym....

All the bloat and water is evident. I am weighed in at 150lbs....

One weekout I was 148lbs, and morning of the show I was 139-140lbs and now 4 days and 8000 extra cals later I am at 150


My upper body looks a lil better bloated BUT the legs 

Ladies n Gentleman: DO NOT BINGE AFTER A SHOW!!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 30, 2002)

Lmao..  sorry you're bloated girl! 

Good luck w/ this new journal and your new goals!! I know you'll make 'em happen!
Your a great inspiration to all of us! I will fallow your journey, wouldn't mind packing on some more muscles on my shoulders and my back! 

/Jen


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 31, 2002)

Dear Dead n' Bloated



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> "FF"   LMAO



That was fuking hilarious! 



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196.....AKA FF *_
> 
> DO NOT BINGE AFTER A SHOW!!!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 31, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Originally posted by Leslie2196.....AKA FF 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



 ....................YOU ARE SO MEAN!!!!! 


So is the BW worst than what ya expected W8? What SHOULD it have been up to? Just curious


----------



## Adidas (Oct 31, 2002)

Good luck Leslie...we are with you all the way!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 31, 2002)

*WEDNESDAY (1ST DAY "BACK" )*

* MEALS *
730am
1/2 c oats
5 oz chicken
2 tsp flax
AVC

1030am
5 oz chicken 
2 tsp flax
1 c green beans
ACV

145pm
1/2 c oats
5 oz chicken
2 tsp flax

430pm
1 apple
3/4 cup ground beef
1 cup green beans

730pm
1/2 c brown rice
5 oz chicken
2 tsp flax
1 c green beans
ACV
 **pre w/o

9:00pm
 *2 spoonfuls of brown rice* 

1145pm
1 can tuna
2 tsp flax
1 1/2 c green beans
ACV


* BACK WORKOUT *

Assisted Pullups  10, 8, 6, 6, 4
BW Pullups  2, 2
Seated Row 12,10, 8, 6, 4
Iso Lat One Arm 12, 10, 8, 6, 6
Smith Machine Deadlifts 10, 10, 8, 6

2 sets of 30 situps on Decline


Any suggestions for improvements? I used HEAVY weight. I was sweating

BTW Thanks everyone for their continued support!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 31, 2002)

Hey Leslie!  I wish I could bulk too.   

You'll do great and you know we are all here for you!   

I don't have any workout suggestions but I will tell you that your WG Pullups will increase in no time.  I use to think it was useless now I look forward to it.


----------



## kuso (Oct 31, 2002)

Les....do you do traps with shoulders? And if so, is there any reason?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2002)

Kuso ... when do you work traps??

Leslie ... I recently found out that I was not going to my potential when doing reps.  I would hit that magic muscle building rep number and stop.  Doing lat pull-ups, I was doing 12 and stopping there.  In my mind, I couldn't do anymore.  Why, because I had hit that magic rep number.  Maybe I thought that going beyond wasn't doing anything.  Not sure.  But I found 2 weeks ago, that I had more in the tank.  I added 70lbs with a belt and kicked out 8 strong reps!  I have been concentrating on getting a certain number of reps that I got lost in what is really important, lifting and feeling the muscle while lifting.  My tip, don't get caught up on the magic rep number.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 31, 2002)

Mochy~ I do remember u saying that about the pullups, my BF says the same thing! Why can't you bulk? Its almost winter girl!

Kuso~ I have always done traps with shoulders...do you do traps with back???

NT~ You are SO right. I am a lil guilty of the "rep" number. I will DEFINATELY keep that in mind


BTW....I feel my lats already


----------



## kuso (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> Kuso~ I have always done traps with shoulders...do you do traps with back???



Yeah, I guess its preferance, but if I`m doing heavy deads, they are 3/4 fried anyway so it just makes sense to me  I know a lot that do it your way too though.....I used to too.

Anyway, forgot to say hello before so.....Hi


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2002)

GOOD LUCK LES ON GAINING YOUR MUSCLE!

Your going to do great..as always!!!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 31, 2002)

*THURSDAY*

*MEALS*


730am
lil less than 1/2 c oats
5 whites 1 egg

1030am
1 apple
5 oz chicken
2 tbsp Cream 
  *med coffee
1 c green beans

130pm
1/2 c brown rice
3/4 cup ground beef
1 c green beans
 *Lg Diet coke

430pm
1 apple
1 can tuna
2 tsp flax
1 c green beans

730pm
1/2 c brown rice
3/4 c ground beef
1 c green beans

1130pm
1 can tuna
2 tsp flax
1 1/2 c grean beans

Water 6L plus


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 31, 2002)

Awesome Leslie!  You've got a great plan in place!  I know you're probably regretting some of the post contest eating but seriously - you're back in full swing in less than a week.   That's much better than lots of people do after shows!

You'll be adding muscle for sure!  If you ever think your bodyfat is creeping higher than you want it you could just do a little mini cut and then go back to the bulk plan so don't worry!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 31, 2002)

I have a "plan" ? LOL You make it sound so easy NG...But I am scared SHIT


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 31, 2002)

i hear you on scared! but i bet you won't put on much fat at all.  don't forget  - you've learned a LOT about your body.  you won't wake up one day at 20% bodyfat!  if you start to see more fat than you want - do a little mini cut.  then resume the bulk. 

you're gonna be even more awesome than you are now!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 1, 2002)

I need to add a few entries to yesterdays meals 

Meal 5 ~ instead of 3/4 c ground beef, I had:
               1/2 c ground beef and 1/2 c cottage cheese

then

Snack?~ 1 med iced coffee with a lil cream right before my w/o

then 

Meal 6~ Add 1 lg spoonful of Sweet potato 


But hey, NO SUGAR


----------



## Leslie (Nov 1, 2002)

*Thursday workout*

*SHOULDER/TRI/ABS*


Close Grip Upright Row       10, 8, 6, 6, 4
Shoulder Press    10, 8, 6, 6, 4  * I did 35lb DB 
Reverse Lateral   10, 8, 8, 6
Shrugs 12, 10, 8
Side Lateral Ladders  3 sets using 5lb,8lb,10lb to failure

Pushdowns 10, 8, 6, 6, 4
Overhead Ext rev grip with BB 8, 10, 8, 8
Rev Grip Cable 10, 8, 8

2 sets of 40 Ab ball crunch with twist


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 1, 2002)

Looking good Leslie!  Are the Side Lateral Ladders lateral raises where you go up and down the dumbell rack?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 1, 2002)

Looking goooooood Leslie! I love doing Side lateral raises~~ Thats a very good workout for your shoulders! 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 1, 2002)

NG~ Yes , up and down...a KILLER!! 

Hey P thanks for popping in


----------



## Leslie (Nov 1, 2002)

*FRIDAY MEALS*

745am
1/2 c oats
5 whites 1 egg

1045am
1 apple
5 oz chicken
1 tbsp cream
 *med coffee
1 c greenbeans
ACV

1:00pm (I was STARVING)
1 apple
1.5 can tuna
2 tsp flax
1 c green beans

4:00pm
5 oz Sweet Potato
4 oz Ground beef & 1/4 can tuna
1 c green beans
 *pre w/o

8:00pm
5 strawberries
2 scoops Designer
2 tbsp cream

11:00pm
5 oz chicken
2 tsp flax
1.5 c green beans


----------



## Leslie (Nov 1, 2002)

*FRIDAY MEALS*

745am
1/2 c oats
5 whites 1 egg

1045am
1 apple
5 oz chicken
1 tbsp cream
 *med coffee
1 c greenbeans
ACV

1:00pm (I was STARVING)
1 apple
1.5 can tuna
2 tsp flax
1 c green beans

4:00pm
5 oz Sweet Potato
4 oz Ground beef
1 c green beans
 *pre w/o

8:00pm
5 strawberries
2 scoops Designer
2 tbsp cream

11:00pm
5 oz chicken
2 tsp flax
1.5 c green beans


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey girl! 
Looks like you are back on it! THat is so awesome! ms Colorado goes to my gym. (forget which, bb or fitness)
I can't get her to cook for me either....


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 1, 2002)

I think she needs to add some dunkin donuts crap to that list


----------



## Leslie (Nov 1, 2002)

Geez, you are around at the WRONG time

Yes, there was a lil deviation....I had a chocolate donut AND banana muffin befor emy w/o today. I was fuqing HUNGRY and before I knew it I was saying "GIMME a chocolate frosted, and oh a banana muffin" : pant: : pant:

I must have looked real sexy eatting the donuts in my car in the gym parking lot LMAO

BUT

I broke some records

LEGS
 all done with 10, 8, 8, 6 reps

Squats (Smith bar plus 140 for 6 )
Leg extensions (115lbs for 6)
Leg Curls (100lbs for 6)
Butt Blaster

WHAT A PUMP! 

2 sets 15 hanging abs...could have done more but felt nasueaus

...................................

Oh and add some BAKED Dorritos  I am so going to be VFF
Why am I so damn HUNGRY!????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Geez, you are around at the WRONG time
> 
> I broke some records
> ...



Like quickest return to previous BF levels after a show? 

DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 1, 2002)

Um, NOOOOOOO


I am glad you find this AMUSING


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 1, 2002)

Want some help?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 1, 2002)

*Leslie.....*

 FUCKING STOP IT!  



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: Leslie.....*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> FUCKING STOP IT!
> 
> 
> ...




Well.....you weren't supposed to stop EVERYTHING...just stop eating like shit! .....update????


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2002)

Leslie,I think yous in trouble!!!
They be using BIG FONTS!!!  


...and this is not the FUQ THREAD!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

so...you've got the junk food cravings out of your system yet?
Back on track?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey all
I know I have been slacking with the postings...I was on a horrible binge roller coaster, but I HAVE recovered!! I have been "clean" for the past 3 days. Whoopde doo LOL

I have gone into my bulk, because there is no need to up my cals cause I did it on my own. I was gonna do the Ladies bulking diet but after a lil reading I decided to hold off. I thought I would try something diff for the fisst 4weeks.
 I think DP and W8 will not like my new plan, but I really believe carbs are needed for gaining mass... I am doing a 
35%P25%F40%C split. I am having 4 meals with primarily carb/protein and 2 with priamrily fat/protein. Carbs pre and post workout (I have never had carbs post w/o ever, but think its needed) anyone have any opinions/feedback? 
The carbs are clean of course and I am have steak/sweetpotato and green beans post w.o.....

I am working out with my man, who is PUSHING me to do my best.. I have never lifted this hard in my life


Anyone take R-ala? DP-W8? anyone? Does it really work?? Is it expensive?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 6, 2002)

Ok.....guess no one reads my journals anymore


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

I`m reading 

Noticed you are over your binge........guess you don`t wanna know where I`m going tonight???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

I read it....I even POST in it....smileys and everything!
What, me and the pile of Kuso aren't enough? ouch?


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

Double ouch buddy @


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

Didn't even know you still posted here!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

(I just keep coming back to see that awesome avitar...)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hey all
> I know I have been slacking with the postings...I was on a horrible binge roller coaster, but I HAVE recovered!! I have been "clean" for the past 3 days. Whoopde doo LOL
> 
> ...



No Comment!  


DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 11, 2002)

Please see my NEW journal I will not be posting in her anymore.....OH Kuso 


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12579


----------

